# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > خبر: JVCL Components Ver3.34 (July 2008)

## Tasnim

سلام دوستان عزیز
امروز میخام براتون راجع به مجموعه کامپونت JVCL بگم که به راستی مجموعه کاملیه.
توضیحاتی که میدم متعلق به ورژن 3.34 اونه که در تاریخ july 2008 منتشر شده.
لیست کامپونت های اون به شرح ذیل می باشد:

*:Contains the core units used by a large part of the JVCL*
Core support units
       TJvJVCLAboutComponent
       TJvContextProvider
       TJvColorProvider
       TJvAppIniStore
       TJvAppRegistryStore
       TJvLookupAutoComplete
-----------------------------------
*System related components:*
TJvSHFileOperation
       TJvChangeNotify
       TJvDragDrop
       TJvDropTarget
       TJvHidDeviceController
       TJvNTEventLog
       TJvScreenSaver
       TJvDeviceChanged
       TJvJoystick
       TJvSoundControl
       TJvKeyboardStates
       TJvDirectories
       TJvSystemColors
       TJvAppDdeCmd
       TJvPerfStat95
       TJvSimpleXML
       TJvXMLDatabase
       TJvRas32
       TJvCommStatus
       TJvFormStorage
       TJvSearchFiles
       TJvMRUList
       TJvMRUManager
       TJvShellHook
       TJvWindowHook
       TJvTimer
       TJvThread
       TJvThreadTimer
       TJvTimerList
       TJvAppInstances
-------------------------------
* "Standard" or enhanced standard controls:*
TJvMainMenu
       TJvPopupMenu
       TJvSystemPopup
       TJvCalculator
       TJvBrowseForFolderDialog
       TJvBitBtn
       TJvImgBtn
       TJvCheckBox
       TJvRadioButton
       TJvRadioGroup
       TJvUpDown
       TJvDomainUpDown
       TJvControlPanelButton
       TJvStartMenuButton
       TJvRecentMenuButton
       TJvFavoritesButton
       TJvEdit
       TJvMemo
       TJvRichEdit
       TJvCheckedMaskEdit
       TJvMaskEdit
       TJvHotKey
       TJvCalcEdit
       TJvComboEdit
       TJvFilenameEdit
       TJvDirectoryEdit
       TJvDateEdit
       TJvSpinEdit
       TJvIPAddress
       TJvImage
       TJvPageControl
       TJvProgressBar
       TJvGradientProgressBar
       TJvStatusBar
       TJvTabControl
       TJvToolBar 3.
       TJvControlBar
       TJvCoolBar
       TJvGroupBox
       TJvHeaderControl
       TJvPanel
       TJvBevel
       TJvLabel
       TJvStaticText
       TJvComboBox
       TJvListBox
       TJvCheckListBox
       TJvTreeView
       TJvListView
       TJvCheckTreeView
       TJvColorComboBox
       TJvFontComboBox
       TJvDateTimePicker
       TJvMonthCalendar
       TJvDrawGrid
       TJvStringGrid
       TJvScrollBox
       TJvTrackBar
       TJvxSlider
       TJvImageList

----------


## Tasnim

اینم ادامه لیست کامپونت ها:
*: Visual controls*
TJvTransparentButton
       TJvTransparentButton2
       TJvArrowButton
       TJvCaptionButton
       TJvColorButton
       TJvHTButton
       TJvTransLED
       TJvSpacer
       TJvSwitch
       TJvSpeedBar
       TJvCaptionPanel
       TJvItemsPanel
       TJvMovableBevel
       TJvRollOut
       TJvFooter
       TJvGroupHeader
       TJvComponentPanel
       TJvBehaviorLabel
       TJvInstallLabel
       TJvHTLabel
       TJvWinampLabel
       TJvImageComboBox
       TJvImageListBox
       TJvHTListBox
       TJvHTComboBox
       TJvUninstallComboBox
       TJvUninstallListBox
       TJvDriveCombo
       TJvDriveList
       TJvFileListBox
       TJvDirectoryListBox
       TJvRegistryTreeView
       TJvPlaylist
       TJvScrollMax
       TJvaScrollText
       TJvContentScroller
       TJvPageScroller
       TJvScrollingWindow
       TJvScrollText
       TJvSplitter
       TJvxSplitter
       TJvSyncSplitter
       TJvClock
       TJvZoom
       TJvDice
       TJvHint
------------------------------
*Non-visual components :*
TJvAlarms
       TJvConverter
       TJvDataEmbedded
       TJvCreateProcess
       TJvEnterAsTab
       TJvMergeManager
       TJvPageManager
       TJvPatchFile
       TJvProfiler
       TJvStrHolder
       TJvTimeLimit
       TJvWinHelp
       TJvTranslator
       TJvPrint
       TJvEasterEgg
------------------------------
*Custom controls and "advanced" components :*
TJvValidateEdit
       TJvTrayIcon
       TJvScheduledEvents
       TJvBalloonHint
       TJvEditor
       TJvHLEditor
       TJvHLEdPropDlg
       TJvGammaPanel
       TJvOutlookBar
       TJvLookout
       TJvExpress
       TJvLookOutButton 
       TJvExpressButton
       TJvRadioControl
       TJvLinkLabel
       TJvInspector
       TJvInspectorBorlandPainter
       TJvInspectorDotNETPainter
       TJvThumbImage
       TJvTimeLine
       TJvTMTimeLine
-----------------------------
*Dialog components :*
TJvSelectDirectory
       TJvOpenDialog
       TJvSaveDialog
       TJvTipOfDay
       TJvFindReplace
       TJvDSADialog
       TJvPageSetupDialog
       TJvPageSetupTitledDialog
       TJvConnectNetwork
       TJvDisconnectNetwork
       TJvAddPrinterDialog
       TJvFindFilesDialog
       TJvFormatDriveDialog
       TJvColorDialog
       TJvOrganizeFavoritesDialog
       TJvComputerNameDialog
       TJvAppletDialog
       TJvChangeIconDialog
       TJvShellAboutDialog
       TJvRunDialog
       TJvObjectPropertiesDialog
       TJvNewLinkDialog
       TJvAddHardwareDialog
       TJvOpenWithDialog
       TJvDiskFullDialog
       TJvExitWindowsDialog
       TJvOutOfMemoryDialog
       TJvObjectPickerDialog
       TJvDualListDialog
       TJvImageDlg
       TJvLoginDialog
       TJvProgressDialog
       TJvProgressComponent
       TJvDiskPrompt
       TJvCopyError
       TJvDeleteError
       TJvRenameError

----------


## Tasnim

باز هم ادامه کامپونت های این مجموعه:

*:Encryption and Compression components*
TJvCabFile
       TJvZLibMultiple
       TJvGenetic
       TJvCaesarCipher
       TJvXorCipher
       TJvVignereCipher
       TJvSerialMaker
----------------------------------
*:Multimedia and graphic components*
TJvAnimate
       TJvAnimatedImage
       TJvBmpAnimator
       TJvGIFAnimator
       TJvGradient
       TJvGradientHeaderPanel
       TJvIconList
       TJvID3v1 and TJvID3v2
       TJvImageRotate
       TJvImageTransform
       TJvImageWindow
       TJvImageSquare
       TJvPicClip
       TJvSlider
       TJvSpecialImage
       TJvSpecialProgress
       TJvStarfield
       TJvWaitingGradient
       TJvWaitingProgress
       TJvWavePlayer
------------------------------------------
*:HMI Components*
TJvLED       
TJvSegmentedLEDDisplay
       TJvDialButton
----------------------------------------
*:Network and Internet technology components*
TJvFtpGrabber
       TJvHttpGrabber
       TJvMultiHttpGrabber
       TJvMail
       TJvHtmlParser
       TJvStrToHtml
       TJvStringListToHtml
       TJvFormToHtml
       TJvRichEditToHtml
       TJvRgbToHtml

----------


## Tasnim

همچنان ادامه کامپونت های این مجموعه متنوع و عالی

* :Application and Form related components* 
TJvAppEvents
       TJvAppAnimatedIcon
       TJvFormAnimatedIcon
       TJvApplicationHotKey
       TJvTransparentForm
       TJvFormAnimation
       TJvFormWallpaper
       TJvFormMagnet
       TJvFormAutoSize
       TJvGradientCaption
------------------------------------------------
* :Generic DB access and DB controls*
TJvCsvDataset
       TJvMemoryData
       TJvDBDatePickerEdit
       TJvDBProgressBar
       TJvDBRichEdit
       TJvDBSpinEdit
       TJvDBLookupList
       TJvDBLookupCombo
       TJvDBLookupEdit
       TJvDBRadioPanel
       TJvDBCombobox
       TJvDBTreeview
       TJvDBTreeviewCombo
       TJvDBLookupTreview
       TJvDBGrid
       TJvDBComboEdit
       TJvDBDateEdit
       TJvDBCalcEdit
       TJvDBStatusLabel
       TJvHTDBLabel
       TJvDBCheckBox
--------------------------------
* :BDE specific components and controls*

TJvDBFilter
       TJvDBIndexCombo
       TJvDatabaseItems
       TJvTableItems
       TJvDBMove
       TJvDBProgress
       TJvQBEQuery
       TJvDBSecurity
       TJvBDEMemoryTable
       TJvQuery
       TJvBDESQLScript
-----------------------------------------
* :Components and units related to JvInterpreter*
TJvInterpreter
       TJvInterpreterFm
----------------------------------------
*: JvPlugin related components*
TJvPlugin
       TJvPluginManager
       Plugin wizard

----------


## Tasnim

همچنان داستان ادامه دارد .....

* : Jans Delphi Components*
TJvMarkupLabel
       TJvMarkupViewer
       TJvSAL
       TJvSticker
       TJvSALCore
       TJvSALMath
       TJvYearGrid
       TJvAirBrush
       TJvTracker
       TJvGridFilter
       TJvGridPrinter
       TJvJanTreeview
       TJvPaintFX
       TJvDrawImage
       TJvArrayButton
       TJvForthScript
       TJvTurtle
       TJvBitmapButton
       TJvSpeller
       TJvShapedButton
       TJvSimScope
       TJvSimIndicator
       TJvSimPID
       TJvSimPIDLinker
       TJvSimConnector
       TJvLogic
       TJvSimButton
       TJvSimLight
       TJvSimLogicBox
       TJvSimReverse
       TJvCSVBase
       TJvCSVEdit
       TJvCSVComboBox
       TJvCSVCheckBox
       TJvCSVNavigator
---------------------------
*: Globus Delphi Components*

TJvgExportDBETable 5.

       TJvgDBNAvigator
       TJvgPrintCrossTable
       TJvgDBGrid 5.

       TJvgVertDBSGrid 5.

       TJvgSysInfo
       TJvgMaskEdit
       TJvgBevel
       TJvgBitBtn
       TJvgGraphicButton
       TJvgGraph
       TJvgTreeView
       TJvgCheckTreeView
       TJvgSplitter
       TJvgShadow
       TJvgShade
       TJvgButton
       TJvgImageGroup
       TJvgProgress
       TJvgTransparentMemo
       TJvgWinMask
       TJvgGroupBox
       TJvgBitmapImage
       TJvgListBox
       TJvgCheckListBox
       TJvgAskListBox
       TJvgScrollBox
       TJvgStringGrid
       TJvgSpeedButton
       TJvgWizardHeader
       TJvgCaption
       TJvgGridHeaderControl
       TJvgCheckBox
       TJvgRuler
       TJvgPageControl
       TJvgTabControl
       TJvgMailSlotServer
       TJvgMailSlotClient
       TJvgLabel
       TJvgFlyingText
       TJvgDigits
       TJvgStaticText
       TJvgHoleShape
       TJvgExportExcel
       TJvgExportHTML
       TJvgHelpPanel
       TJvgExportXML
       TJvgXMLSerializer
       TJvgLanguageLoader
       TJvgExceptionHandler
       TJvgJumpingComponent
       TJvgStringContainer
       TJvgSysRequirements
       TJvg3DColors
       TJvgHint
       TJvginspectorGrid
       TJvgReport
       TJvgReportParamsEditor
       TJvgLogicProducer
       TJvgSmallFontsDefence
       TJvgMultipleResources
       TJvgSingleInstance
       TJvgFixFont
       TJvgComponentDescription
       TJvgQRLabel 5.

       TJvgQRDBText 5.

       TJvgMyQRPreview 5.
------------------------------------------------
*Print Preview Components*
TJvPreviewControl
       TJvPreviewRenderRichEdit
       TJvPreviewRenderStrings
       TJvPreviewRenderGraphics
       TJvPreviewRenderControl
       TJvPreviewPrinter

----------


## Tasnim

همچنان ......

*: Page style components*
TJvPageList
       TJvPageListTreeView
       TJvSettingsTreeView
---------------------------------------
*: Validator and Error Indicator components*

TJvValidators
       TJvValidationSummary
       TJvErrorIndicator
-------------------------------------------------------------
* : UIB (Unified Interbase) Components*
TJvUIBDatabase
       TJvUIBTransaction
       TJvUIBQuery
       TJvUIBBackup
       TJvUIBRestore
----------------------------------
*: Wizard component and RouteMaps formerly known as "K Wizard"*
TJvWizard
       TJvWizardRouteMapNodes
       TJvWizardRouteMapSteps
---------------------------------------
*: Set of PIM components formerly known as UIL Time Framework 2.0*
TJvTFAlarm       
TJvTFScheduleManager
       TJvTFGlanceTextViewer
       TJvTFMonths
       TJvTFWeeks
       TJvTFDays
       TJvTFUniversalPrinter
       TJvTFDaysPrinter
----------------------------------
*: Thread components (for version 6 and newer only*
TJvMtManager       
TJvMtThread
       TJvMtThreadToVCL
       TJvMtVCLToThread
       TJvMtThreadToThread
       TJvMtSection
       TJvMtCountingSection
       TJvMtMonitorSection

----------


## Tasnim

هچنان ....

*DotNet style components (Do not require the .Net framework to be installed*
TJvDotNetCheckListBox       TJvDotNetEdit
       TJvDotNetHotKey
       TJvDotNetListBox
       TJvDotNetListView
       TJvDotNetMaskEdit
       TJvDotNetMemo
       TJvDotNetRichEdit
       TJvDotNetScrollBox
       TJvDotNetTreeView
       TJvDotNetDBEdit 5.

       TJvDotNetDBListBox 5.

       TJvDotNetDBLookupListBox 5.

       TJvDotNetDBMemo 5.

       TJvDotNetDBRichEdit 5.
------------------------------------------------
*Docking components*
TJvDockServer       TJvDockClient
       TJvDockDelphiStyle
       TJvDockVCStyle
       TJvDockVIDStyle
       TJvDockVSNetStyle 

------------------------------------
*XP/Office XP style controls (Do not require to run on XP to display correct look) 0
*
TJvXPStyleManager       TJvXPBar
       TJvXPContainer
       TJvXPButton
       TJvXPToolButton
       TJvXPCheckBox
       TJvXPProgressBar
-------------------------------------
************************
****************************
**********************************
تذکرات:



> 1. Not available in C++‎ Builder 6
> 2. Not available in C++‎ Builder 5
> 3. Limited functionality in Delphi 5
> 4. If USEJVCL is defined (it is by default). If you change the definition of USEJVCL, you MUST regenerate the packages using the PackageGenerator available in $(JVCL)\devtools. The installer will do that for you.
> 5. Not available in Standard and Personal versions.

----------


## Tasnim

خوب دوستان بالاخره نامبردن کامپونت های این مجموعه بسیار عالی و مناسب جهت استفاده شما برنامه نویسان به پایان رسید.
امیدوارم براتون مفید واقع شده باشه
ان شاالله

----------


## Tasnim

حالا دوستان میخام لیست کامپونتایی که نسبت به نسخه 2.10 اون اضافه شده رو براتون بگم.
این لیست کامپونت های اضافه شده:

The Globus LibraryJans Delphi ComponentsThe UIB Interbase/Firebird Database ComponentsPrint Preview componentsValidator componentsK Wizard component and RouteMapsUIL Time Framework 2.0Managed Threads ComponentsTJvErrorIndicatorTJvXMLDatabaseTJvMouseGestureTJvAVICaptureTJvBlinkingLEDTJvAppInstances (controls how often an application can be startetTJvImageList (can handle resources and external images)TJvColorProviderTJvSegmentedLEDTJvComboListBoxTJvSpellCheckerDockPresident componentsDelphi eXperience Controls IIDelphi eXperience DotNet Controls IIUltimVCLTJvLookupAutoComplete (extends edit fields with autocomplete functionality)TJvDebugHandler (creates log files on exceptions with call stack)

----------


## Tasnim

ظاهرا این مطالب برای دوستان مفید نیست. چون هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیدن.
اگه خدایا نکرده اینطوره و این مطالب برای دوستان مفید نیست بگن تا منم هم وقت شمارو نگیرم وهم وقت خودم.
یاحق

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ظاهرا این مطالب برای دوستان مفید نیست. چون هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیدن.


مسلما افرادی هستند که از این پست ها استفاده کنند، ولی نیازی نیست چندین پست را اختصاص به لیست کردن کامپوننت های یک مجموعه بدید. لیست کامپوننت های موجود را میشه از طریق لینک به یکی از صفحات معرفی مجموعه مورد نظر در سایتش، یا لینک به یکی از فایل های همراه آن هم ارائه کرد. اون چیزی که عموم کاربران دنبالش هستند این هست که کامپوننت معرفی شده چه قابلیتی را ارائه میکنه. مثلا الان در پست های شما اصلا اشاره نشده که JVCL یک مجموعه Open source هست و کاربران می تونند بصورت رایگان آن را دانلود کنند، یا هیچ لینک دانلود یا توضیحاتی ارائه نشده؛ یا در پست کامپوننت های جدید اضافه شده بعد از نسخه نسخه 2.10، هیچ توضیحی داده نشده که این کامپوننت ها اصلا چی هستند و بدرد چی می خورند.
اینکه فقط اسم یک کامپوننت را ببریم، و بگیم چیز خوبی هست، کمک خاصی به کاربران نمیکنه، چون میشه بجاش نام یک سایت کامپوننت مثل VCLComponents را به کاربران داد، و کاربران خودشون می تونند لیستی از هزاران کامپوننت را آنجا ببینند، و توضیحاتشان را مطالعه کنند.

اگر می خواید کامپوننتی را معرفی کنید، بهتر هست که درباره تجربیات شخصییتان در کار با آن کامپوننت خاص، مشکلاتی که در کار باهاش داشتید (مثلا مثل مشکلات راست-به-چپ)، نکات جالبی که درش دید، مواردی از این قبیل را ذکر کنید.

در ضمن، اگر کل این معرفی کامپوننت ها در یک تاپیک انجام بشه، بهتر هست، تا اینکه تاپیک های پراکنده ایی برای معرفی کامپوننت ها داشته باشیم.

موفق باشید

----------


## Tasnim

ممنون از نظرات مفید دوستان

یاد آور میشم که این کامپونت اپن سورس بوده و دوستان میتونن بصورت رایگان اون از آدرس زیر دانلود کنند .

http://homepages.codegear.com/jedi/jvcl/

در لینک فوق کامپونت به همراه Help و Sample موجود می باشد
یاحق

----------


## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
میخاستم راجع به صحبتهای برادرم عزیزم آقای کشاورز بگم:
- بزرگوار اگه هر کسی بخواهد راجع به قابلیت های کامپونت های این مجموعه توضیح بده باید عرض کنم یه کتاب قطور باید چاپ کنه چون این مجموعه دارای کامپونت های بسیاری می باشد.
- در ثانی کار کردن با این مجموعه آنچنان هم سخت نیست و هرکس با نصب کردن اون و نگاه کردن به نمونه های آن میتونه به راحتی از اونا استفاده کنه
- اگه زیاد نتونستم راجع به این مجموعه اطلاعات به دوستان بدم، همگی به بزرگواری خودشون ببخشن چون درگیر امتحاناتم ان شاالله سرم خلوت بشه چشم حتما تا اونجایی که سواد داشته باشم و وقت بهم اجازه بده در رابطه با این مجموعه ، نحوه کارکرد آنها و موارد استفاده و مشکلات آن برای دوستان عزیزم توضیح خواهم داد
یاحق

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه هر کسی بخواهد راجع به قابلیت های کامپونت های این مجموعه توضیح بده باید عرض کنم یه کتاب قطور باید چاپ کنه چون این مجموعه دارای کامپونت های بسیاری می باشد.


لازم نیست همه کامپوننت ها توضیح داده بشند. اطلاعات عمومی درباره یک کامپوننت در سایت سازنده اش یا در راهنمای آن پیدا میشه. اون چیزی که اکثر کاربران دنبالش هستند تجربه سایر کاربران در کار با اون کامپوننت ها ست. 
مثلا یک کامپوننت ممکن هست امکانات زیادی داشته باشه، خیلی هم زیبا باشه، ولی تا وقتی کسی باهاش کار نکرده باشه، نمیتونه به نقاط ضعف و قوتش پی ببره. حالا فرضا شما با اون کامپوننت کار کردید، و متوجه شدید که دوتا از قابلیت هاش اشکال اساسی دارند، و عملا قابل استفاده نیستند. اگر بیاید بگید این کامپوننت در این دو زمینه فلان ضعف را داره، کمک بزرگی به سایر کاربرانی که می خواستند از آن کامپوننت استفاده کنند، کردید. اما اگر فقط لیست قابلیت های آن کاموننت را درج کنید، عملا اطلاعات خاصی به اکثر کاربران اضافه نشده. برای همین هست که میگم اگر می خواید کامپوننت معرفی کنید، بعد از یک معرفی اجمالی، تمرکزتان را بیشتر روی بیان تجربیات شخصی که با آن کامپوننت داشتید بزارید، و قابلیت هایی که خودتان آنها را مفید دیدید، یا ضعف هایی که خودتان آن را آزار دهنده دیدید را نقل کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## مهران موسوی

سلام دوستان

حالا كه بحث اين كامپوننت شد چند تا مشكلي كه باهاش داشتم رو ميگم ببينيد راهي براي حل كردنشون هست !

من اول jcl رو دانلود كردم و نصب كردم و بعدش هم  JVCL رو گرفتم و نصب كردم هر دو رو از سايت SourceForge گرفتم و نسخه ي 3.35 يعني اخرين نسخش هست . يك ساعت پيش دانلودشون تموم شد !

خب حالا نميدونم چرا تو بعضي از Unit هاش اررور هاي الكي ميگيره .. اين اتفاق زماني ميوفته كه يك سري اشياء خاص رو استفاده كنيم كه توشون از jclMath , jclStrams , jclFileUnits و ... استفاده شده ... مثلا بعضي جاهاش حتي از ثابت INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE هم ايراد ميگيره در حالي كه يونيت Windows در قسمت uses هست ولي پايين و بالاش يك سري رهنمود كامپايلر داره و ...

چرا اينجوري هست ؟ ايا راه حلي داره ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> چرا اينجوري هست ؟ ايا راه حلي داره ؟


ایراد میگیره، یعنی چی میگه؟!

----------


## Tasnim

سلام 
دوست عزیز شما باید اول JCL رو نصب کنی بعد که نصب اون تموم شد باید JVCL رو نصب کنی.
یاحق

----------


## مهران موسوی

> دوست عزیز شما باید اول JCL رو نصب کنی بعد که نصب اون تموم شد باید JVCL رو نصب کنی.


فكر كنم منم توي پستم گفتم كه اين كار رو كردم .




> ایراد میگیره، یعنی چی میگه؟!


نميتونه كامپايل كنه . مثلا ميگه TObjectList تعريف نشده هست . در صورتي كه يونيتي كه توش TObjectList تعريف شده در قسمت Uses وجود داره ولي پايين و بالاش يك سري رهنمود كامپايلر داره و ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مثلا ميگه TObjectList تعريف نشده هست . در صورتي كه يونيتي كه توش TObjectList تعريف شده در قسمت Uses وجود داره ولي پايين و بالاش يك سري رهنمود كامپايلر داره و ...


از چه نسخه ایی از دلفی استفاده می کنید؟
رهنمود های کامپایلری که کد مورد نظر را در بر گرفتن چه رهنمودهایی هستند؟

----------


## مهران موسوی

من از Delphi 7  استفاده ميكنم مثل شما و خيلي هاي ديگه ! 

مثلا يه چيزي تو اين مايه ها ( البته اين مال يكي از يونيت هاش هست ) :

  {$IFDEF UNITVERSIONING}
  JclUnitVersioning,
  {$ENDIF UNITVERSIONING}
  {$IFDEF CLR}
  Classes, System.Reflection,
  {$ELSE}
  {$IFDEF MSWINDOWS}
  Windows,
  {$ENDIF MSWINDOWS}
  {$ENDIF CLR}
  {$IFDEF SUPPORTS_GENERICS}
  {$IFDEF CLR}
  System.Collections.Generic,
  {$ENDIF CLR}
  {$ENDIF SUPPORTS_GENERICS}
  SysUtils;

بين تعريف ثابت هاش هم رهنمود هايي هست .

البته ناگفته نماند .. خودم نشستم و تمامي يونيت هايي كه اشكال داشت دستي ترميم كردم . چند ساعتي وقتم رو گرفت ولي الان همه ي كامپوننت هاش داره درست كار ميكنه و اجرا ميشه .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من از Delphi 7  استفاده ميكنم مثل شما و خيلي هاي ديگه !


مثل من؟! من که از دلفی 2009 استفاده می کنم.




> مثلا يه چيزي تو اين مايه ها ( البته اين مال يكي از يونيت هاش هست ) :


خب اون CLR که در دلفی 7 تعریف نشده و مربوط به دلفی دات نت هست. SUPPORTS_GENERICS هم مربوط به دلفی 2009 هست، و در دلفی 7 تعریف نشده.

----------


## مهران موسوی

> مثل من؟! من که از دلفی 2009 استفاده می کنم.


اخه قبلنا توي پستهايي كه ازتون خونده بودم توي بخش دلفي گفته بوديد من با دلفي 7 كار ميكنم و ...  :لبخند: 




> خب اون CLR که در دلفی 7 تعریف نشده و مربوط به دلفی دات نت هست. SUPPORTS_GENERICS هم مربوط به دلفی 2009 هست، و در دلفی 7 تعریف نشده.


همونطور كه گفتم من تمامي رهنمودهاي تعريف نشده رو حذف كردم و شروط كامپايلري رو از بين بردم و اون رو براي دلفي خودم بازسازي كردم . الانم همه ي كامپوننتهاش داره درست كار ميكنه . البته تا اونجايي كه من تستس كردم تعداد محدودي از اونها يك سري باگ داره توي كاركردشون دارن كه اميد ميره توي اپديت هاي جديدش برطرفش كنن .  :لبخند:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اخه قبلنا توي پستهايي كه ازتون خونده بودم توي بخش دلفي گفته بوديد من با دلفي 7 كار ميكنم و ...


اون مربوط به قبل از دلفی 2009 بود.

----------


## مهران موسوی

> اون مربوط به قبل از دلفی 2009 بود.


اقاي كشاورز شايد صحبتامون داره يكم از موضوع تاپيك دور ميشه ولي كنجكاو شدم يك سوال ديگه هم ازتون در زمينه ي نسخه ي جديد دلفي بپرسم .

قبلنا شما نسخه ي 7 رو ترجيح ميداديد البته به قول خودتون تا قبل از نسخه ي 2009 ....

ايا اين نسخه ي 2009 اينقدر پيشرفت داشته كه نظر شما رو هم جلب كرده ؟ چه مزيتهايي در اون نصبت به دلفي 7 ديديد كه رفتين طرفش ؟ البته به جز بحث دات نت و .... در باره ي Win32 Programing  حرف ميزنم .

لطفا يك كوچولو توضيح بديد شايد ما هم خوشمون اومد و رفتيم طرفش . راستي ايا ميشه دلفي 2009 رو همراه با دلفي 7 روي يك سيتم عامل نصب كرد ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ايا اين نسخه ي 2009 اينقدر پيشرفت داشته كه نظر شما رو هم جلب كرده ؟


بله، به نسبت دلفی 7:
1- امکانات IDE گسترده تر (البته در دلفی 7 با Castalia می شد به این رسید)، 
2- امکانات زبانی مختلفی که بهش اضافه شده، مثل Generics, Anonymous Methods, Enumerators, و غیره.
3- نسخه جدید DataSnap، و تغییرات زیادی که در VCL اعمال شد.
4- بهینه سازی هایی که بوسیله استفاده پیش فرض از FastMM و کدهای FastCode انجام شدند.
5- پشتیبانی کامل از یونیکد.




> البته به جز بحث دات نت و .... در باره ي Win32 Programing  حرف ميزنم .


دلفی 2009 چیزی برای دات نت نداره. اونی که تحت عنوان دلفی دات نت 2009 باهاش نصب میشه همون دلفی دات نت 2007 هست، و از دلفی 2009 به بعد هم چیزی با نام دلفی دات نت وجود نخواهد داشت. بجاش Delphi Prism برای دات نت عرضه شده که یک محصول جدا ست.



> لطفا يك كوچولو توضيح بديد شايد ما هم خوشمون اومد و رفتيم طرفش .


درباره اش در تاپیک های مختلف مربوط به دلفی 2009 و تاپیک اخبار دلفی زیاد توضیح داده شده.




> ايا ميشه دلفي 2009 رو همراه با دلفي 7 روي يك سيتم عامل نصب كرد ؟


بله.

----------

